
Sam Ruby converts to Vue.js - jgalvez
http://intertwingly.net/blog/2017/09/11/Converting-to-Vue-js
======
tobltobs
Why this uproar about the licence? It didn't change. That this licence is a
bit strange and not really free was obvious from the beginning. People
starting converting their projects now only because Apache told them the
obvious are as weird as this licence.

------
Doctor_Fegg
ruby2js looks very interesting - hadn't spotted that before. Lighter than Opal
but still provides the pleasure of writing in Ruby rather than JS.

[https://github.com/rubys/ruby2js](https://github.com/rubys/ruby2js)

------
trexen
What is it that makes fb value _the license clause_ above react?

